# Beware of the dog!



## Encolpius

Hello, I don't want the literal translation because I know all nations use their own idioms in that case. So what do you write on the fence? Thank you. 

*Hungarian*: Vigyázz,a kutya harap! (Attention, the dog bites.)

*Czech*: Pozor, zlý pes! (Attention, fierce dog.)


----------



## bibax

*Latin:* Cave canem! (written CAVE CANEM in ancient Rome)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: ocтoрoжнo злaя coбaкa [ostorojno zlaya sobaka] - attention mean dog
 
French: attention au chien


----------



## HUMBERT0

In Spanish:
¡Cuidado con el perro! - Beware of dog!


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

"Čuvaj se psa!" (Beware of the dog!) or "Pazi, pas ujeda!" (Attention, the dog bites!)


----------



## DearPrudence

rusita preciosa said:


> French: attention au chien


In French, we rather say:
*"(Attention) chien méchant"
"(beware) mean / naughty dog"*


----------



## Juri

In Italian: *Attenti al cane!*
But somebody has written: Attenti al cane e al padrone!
Il cane e' buono, il padrone ,no!(The dog is good-natured,the master not)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

"Varokaa koiraa" (Beware of the dog)

Note that _varokaa_ is the plural form of the verb. Singular form is _varo_ but it's seldom used in this context.


----------



## bibax

There is a fashion in the Czechlands to have a schedule with dog's photo and a funny text. For example: Pozor, nešlápněte na psa! = Attention, don't step on the dog!

But the only allowed (normalized) texts are:

*POZOR PES *= ATTENTION DOG

and

*OBJEKT (JE) STŘEŽEN PSY *= PROPERTY (IS) GUARDED BY DOGS

The schedules must be placed at every entrance and on the fence every ten meters. Otherwise you will have problems.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

cuidado com o cão/cachorro


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
Compte amb el gos!


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*זהירות! כלב נושך!* (Beware! A biting dog!)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *pas op voor de hond*


----------



## Hutschi

If I understand the English phrase correctly, it means literally that there is a dangerous dog.

In this case it is in German: "Vorsicht, bissiger Hund" (beware, biting dog)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greece we use signs that read:
Προσοχή Σκύλος
prosox*i* sk*i*los
lit. Beware, Dog
[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, a hard ch
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/992/pinakida12big.jpg


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: 

beware of the dog: pozor, hud pes!


----------



## Encolpius

jana.bo99 said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> beware of the dog: pozor, hud pes!



Does hud mean bad, fierce?


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian "hudoy" (archaic) = "plohoy", i.e. "bad"; I suppose, in Slovenian "hud" means "evil" or "mean".


----------



## sokol

bibax said:


> *Latin:* Cave canem! (written CAVE CANEM in ancient Rome)



The Latin one still is used in Austria - those who want to put up a "classy" warning use Cave canem.

The German standard version already is given by Hutschi above - "Vorsicht, bissiger Hund!", but there exist others:

- Warnung vor dem Hunde (dated, but you can still see it in Austria)
- Achtung, bissiger Hund (unmarked, practically identical to the "Vorsicht" phrase)

... and yet others.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi Encolpius and Awwal12,

"Hud pes" means "mean dog" or "dangerous dog", otherwise they don't write:
"beware of the dog!" 
If somebody has small, nice (white - I don't know the name) dog, he doesn't mention any dog at home.


----------



## Encolpius

*Polish*: Uwaga, (zły) pies! [the same as Czech]
*Ukrainian*: Обережно, злий пес!


----------



## Orlin

Encolpius said:


> *Polish*: Uwaga, (zły) pies! [the same as Czech]
> *Ukrainian*: Обережно, злий пес!


 
Bulgarian: Внимание, зло куче! (The model is the same.)


----------



## sakvaka

*Swedish*: _Varning för hunden!_ or _Akta dig för hunden!_


----------



## Rallino

In *Turkish*:

*Dikkat köpek var! [Attention there is dog!]*


----------



## Elvus

In Lithuanian it would be

*Atsargiai, piktas šuo. *_- Carefully, bad dog.

_By the way, http://www.japanesetranslations.co.uk/dogs/bewareofthedog.htm


----------



## catlady60

Juri said:


> In Italian: *Attenti al cane!*
> But somebody has written: Attenti al cane e al padrone!
> Il cane e' buono, il padrone ,no!(The dog is good-natured,the master not)



In the United States, many signs read: *Never mind the dog--beware of owner!*


----------

